# Hawaii Reviews for December 2011...



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

Hawaii Reviews Dec 2011.


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 6/5/11*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer: Emily Lacina​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 12/16/11*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort 
Reviewer: Michael Coley​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites), Big Island, 12/11/11*

*New Review *


HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) 
Reviewer: Michael Wainstein​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 7/15/11*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 11/20/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer: Don & Carol Jenkins​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas , Kauai, 11/21/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*Kapaa Shore, Kauai, 11/16/11*

*New Review *


Kapaa Shore 
Reviewer:Charles Michael Brill​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*Kuleana Club, Maui, 10/7/11*

*New Review *


Kuleana Club 
Reviewer:Lori Doyle​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 12/11/2010*

*New Review *


Bay Club 
Reviewer: Michael Wainstein​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 12/8/2010*

*New Review *


Bay Club 
Reviewer: Richard Allen​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2011)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 11/27/11*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer: Barry Walter​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 31, 2011)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 11/24/11*

*New Review *


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:Jack & Fran Michael​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 31, 2011)

billhall said:


> *New Review *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,

You missed my other review:

Point at Poipu
Island: Kauai

Enjoyed both timeshares and would gladly stay again at either one (or any of the ones we've been to in Hawaii)!


----------



## GregGH (Jan 2, 2012)

love to see more reviews on Hanalei Bay Resort -- and how they are changing ( or not ) ?

125 days since last review.

Greg


----------

